# Zarqawi May be Dead



## tomahawk6 (20 Nov 2005)

http://www.foxnews.com/story/0,2933,176166,00.html

The tip was very timely. If we did bag zarqawi it may be because of his recent atrocities in Jordan or by AQ hq who felt he had become a liability.


----------



## Fishbone Jones (20 Nov 2005)

Jordan supplied the US with his DNA. Even if nothing in the house is recognizable, they should be able to, at least, swab up some of the pink mist. We can only hope.


----------



## larry Strong (20 Nov 2005)

Well it would be nice if he was, though I really don't know if the insurrection doesn't have a life of it's own by this time.


----------



## armyvern (20 Nov 2005)

CNN Video clip on his possible death. US Military pers are expressing doubts as to the validity of the claims of his death, as the tips always seem to flow in after one of his 'incidents.' Let's hope the tips were valid this time and that the bastard is dead:

javascript:cnnVideo('play','/video/world/2005/11/20/al.zarqawi.dead.or.alive.cnn','2005/11/27');


----------



## Pikache (22 Nov 2005)

I haven't heard of this in any other media...


----------



## Infanteer (22 Nov 2005)

It's on CNN.


----------



## jmackenzie_15 (23 Nov 2005)

Larry Strong said:
			
		

> Well it would be nice if he was, though I really don't know if the insurrection doesn't have a life of it's own by this time.



While it would be a terrible shame if Zarqawi was terminated, im sure theres all kinds of others that would take his place in a heartbeat... like larry said, it may have a life of its own. Its almost like the greek myth of the Hydra. Cut off one head and two spawn in its place... I think that comparison and discussion was had elsewhere on the forums already..

I don't get CNN out here, so someone post an update whenever its confirmed or not that hes dead or not.


----------



## Goldsmith (25 Nov 2005)

I call BS on them having his DNA. There is so much dis-information and lies going out about this guy. He's an ethnic Palestinian born in a refugee camp, he's a Jordanian, he lost his leg, his leg was only damaged, he's on the run...it goes on and on. We've heard he's been killed at least 5 times, I can even remember Al Qaeda in Iraq even asking Muslims to pray for him because he was wounded. First it was Saddam and his sons, and then it was Al Sadr, now Al Zarqawi's America's No.1 target in Iraq.   I would question anything from ANY source that comes out about this guy. Now his family has claimed to disown him, a tribe that he was born to when before no one knew where he came from. Who'd even heard of Al Zarqawi before Powell's UN speech? The only evidence he even exists is the occasionaly voice recording (how reliable) and the Nick Berg video, but even there he's masked and doesnt look to have an amputation. 


I'm not saying he doesnt exist but both sides are clearly exploiting the Zarqawi legend, and frankly his resume has definatly been padded.


----------

